# Some fish pics from today



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

From today and then some older ones last. 
Btw, I only have 3 Angelfish. 
This is the biggest one and most fancy, Zebra/Clown.

































The smallest one, Ghost/Smokey.

























Gold Marble is slightly larger than the Ghost and shy.


----------



## Brenden (Dec 5, 2012)

Wowo amazing this si good pictures and aken from the great lenses of camera which
is using professional photogrpahers because of look wise of these fish pictures
i like this type of pitcures and searching for these pictures...


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

pics dont show up for me


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

zoo minsi said:


> pics dont show up for me


Same thing for me.


----------

